

Ask HN: why are some user names green? - sirwitti

do you know what it means if a user's name is in green?
thanks!
======
charliepark
They're new.
[http://www.google.com/search?q=site%3Anews.ycombinator.com#s...](http://www.google.com/search?q=site%3Anews.ycombinator.com#sclient=psy&hl=en&source=hp&q=site:news.ycombinator.com+green+usernames&fp=a1ec93dfb69ea414)

~~~
yuhong
I often use it to tell whether an Ask HN uses a throwaway account or not.

